# Umbau zum Funkecholot



## mracer (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich zwar ein Bastler aber nicht so der Elektronikspezi bin hab ich mal ne Frage:
Ich würd mir gern ein Echolot kaufen. Allerdings ein zumindest mittelmässig gutes Teil, z.B. das Eagle Cuda 242 oder so. Da ich das Ding aber auch nutzen möchte wie die Smartcastgeräte würd ich das Gerät gern so umbauen, dass ich es kabelgebunden oder per funk einsetzen kann.
Via google hab ich nix gefunden dazu.
Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht und kann mir Tipps oder sogar ne Anleitung dazu geben?
Wäre klasse!

Danke schonmal


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Funkecholot*

kabelgebunden brauchst du nur das kabel vom geber zum gerät entsprechend verlängern.dies dürfte die kleinste hürde sein.
du brauchst dann noch irgend einen "schwimmkörper" für den geber.aber wie willst du das ganze dann auf entfernung bringen der geber ist verhältnismäßig schwer und dann mit nem dicken kabel noch dran.
also meine meinung vergiß es.

gruß antonio


----------



## mracer (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Funkecholot*

Die Entfernung erreiche ich mit einem Modellboot. Muss den Geber also nicht werfen sondern der wird einfach ans RC-Boot 'gehängt'. Kabelgebunden funktioniert dann natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Fishmaster (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Funkecholot*

Es gibt da ne kostengünstige Möglichkeit.

Schau mal bei ebay unter dem Suchbegriff:
Funkecholot-Eagle Cuda 168

Ich denke das ist eine echte Alternative! 

MFG...Marco


----------



## Fishmaster (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Funkecholot*

Hier der Link...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Funkecholot-Eagl...ryZ65979QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mracer (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Funkecholot*

:q genau die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch: einfach das Display des Echolots filmen und per Budgetfunkkamera 'ausm Baumarkt' das Bild ans Land übertragen.
Wenns nicht anders geht wär das wirklich ne Alternative! Und das Angebot scheint auch ok zu sein - dafür dass ich das Ding dann gleich einsetzen kann.
Danke für den Link!!! 

Hat jemand noch ne andere Idee? Funkmodul an den geber basteln??


----------

